# Building deck over concrete patio



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

stro77 said:


> I currently have a 12 x 24 concrete patio that is cracked parallel to the house, almost in the center. I want to build a deck approximately the same size, in the same location. The problem is that the patio slopes toward the house and water pools up in one of the inside corners against the house.
> 
> I was curious to determine ideas regarding whether I should (a) have the deck raised and leveled, by means of a jacking process of some sort, and then build the deck over the repaired patio or (b) have the patio torn out and then fill in the void with dirt and then build the deck over that. I got a quote for having the concrete raised and leveled for around $950. I assume the cost of removing the patio would be about $350 or more, plus the cost of some material to fill in the hole that the removed patio will cost. Could I just repour concrete over the existing patio to fix the poor slope, since I don't care what it looks like, and then deck over that?
> 
> ...


 I would remove the concrete! The $350 cost is less than what it would cost to level the pad!


----------



## A.W. Davis (Mar 24, 2007)

Remove the concrete and be done with it.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Even if you add concrete to level it, there's no guarranty it won't continue to sink. Even mud jacking might not be the correct decision with all the weight you'll be putting on top after it's raised.
Pull it up.
Ron


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

And the deck over it may have problems due to no air flow under it. So remove the concrete.


----------



## yesitsconcrete (May 11, 2008)

its unamimous - get that old stuff the f outta there :laughing: compact the new fill to provide positive drainage,,, careful of mechanical compaction in case you've block bsmt walls - could damage 'em !


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

You will have to make holes in it anyhow, to dig for post foundations, remove it.


----------



## stro77 (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks folks. I guess that makes the most sense, as then I can grade to flow away from the house, and I won't have to worry about further concrete changes. Thanks again.


----------



## tfc (Jun 25, 2009)

$30.00 for a 10lb sledge hammer. Take out some frustrations on that concrete. 

I had the same issue - my patio that came with the house was leaning towards the house. I just hammered on it a hour or so each night after work - very therapeutic!

Then I roughed in a 16x20 deck..! Picture here - http://tfcountdown.blogspot.com/

We even used the old concrete as landscaping - look around the trees in background hehe. It looks nice.

I see this is a older post now - how did it go?

TFC


----------

